# How long did it take you to lift 4 plates on deadlifts?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Just wondering. I can do 130kg for 7 reps now, after a couple of weeks of doing deads again so I'm hoping it will take a few months to get onto 4 plates, if only for one rep.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

First time i ever done deadlift i pulled 200kg but then i am a fat lump lol. I havent done it in months now but might be restarting it again in January.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Took me about 12months from memory to pull 2 reps of 180kg. Took another 18 month to get up to 210kg. Just keep chipping away


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I did it easy

But them 4 plates were 5kg plates


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

once I started to do deadlifts I found my strength would increase drastically, I started on 100kg and it took a couple of months to hit 4 plates now I can do just shy of 200kg


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Took me about 12months from memory to pull 2 reps of 180kg. Took another 18 month to get up to 210kg. Just keep chipping away


you can do it buddy


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

4 plates is nothin brah


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

herb said:


> you can do it buddy


i might start doing them again after new year. I loved deadlifts but a lower back issue has put a stop to them for last 6 months. See what the new year brings eh


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> i might start doing them again after new year. I loved deadlifts but a lower back issue has put a stop to them for last 6 months. See what the new year brings eh


yeah boy


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

This is 3 plates a side but not too very confident on my form can any1 suggest what I can do better?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> This is 3 plates a side but not too very confident on my form can any1 suggest what I can do better?


Your back looks very arched. You look slightly hunched over.

I'd say watch YouTube videos in comparison to yourself and the main differences should be clear.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

skipper1987 said:


> This is 3 plates a side but not too very confident on my form can any1 suggest what I can do better?


Same as @Stephen9069 started pulling 200 from the off. Was a proper porker though. Took me another 12 months to add 100kg after.

Skipper, your gonna do yourself an injury! Feet level mate, toes forward, ass further down and head right back.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> This is 3 plates a side but not too very confident on my form can any1 suggest what I can do better?


You want to take a big breath and hold it for each rep, not be breathing out hard as you are. Your belt is doing nothing if you aren't properly bracing against it.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> Same as @Stephen9069 started pulling 200 from the off. Was a proper porker though. Took me another 12 months to add 100kg after.
> 
> Skipper, your gonna do yourself an injury! Feet level mate, toes forward, ass further down and head right back.


Exact same for me took another year to add 100kg i got up to 250kg quite quick after maybe 3 or 4 months but then progression after that was really slow


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Exact same for me took another year to add 100kg i got up to 250kg quite quick after maybe 3 or 4 months but then progression after that was really slow


lol have you been copying me? :sneaky2:

Hows the diet going mate?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol have you been copying me? :sneaky2:
> 
> Hows the diet going mate?


Terrible lol just completed my first week back in the gym after about 10 weeks out, but since christmas iv dropped 3 stone i went from 22 stone to 19 then after a week of training iv gone up to about 19.3


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Verno said:


> Same as @Stephen9069 started pulling 200 from the off. Was a proper porker though. Took me another 12 months to add 100kg after.
> 
> Skipper, your gonna do yourself an injury! Feet level mate, toes forward, ass further down and head right back.


Cheers mate when u say feet level am confused they look level to me? I can see my toes need to point forward more il try to lower ass and Bing head further back.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I disagree with @Verno here (sorry V mate xD)
> 
> Deadlift is not a one fit for all, eg toes forward, ass down. Absolutely not. Giving advice like that is a sure way to make someones deadlift get worse, and be stuck in limbo.
> 
> I suggest you watch these videos and your deadlift will be fixed in no time:


Np, and I know what you mean to an extent tommy. But I think skipper can Definately get his ass down further to put his back at a better angle for the lift


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> If he gets his ass lower, I bet his hips shoot up  I thiink its more he just conciously has to move himself innto a better position. The lift is being rushed tbh.


You may very well be right mate.....there is only one way to find out 

defo agre lift is being performed too quick.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> I lovee u tho i promise, I just hate the ass lower thing as its what people said to me, but it doesn't work for a lot of people and actually makes the deadlift more like a squat lol.


No I can agree with that to an extent and vice versa. After all we are all different and can't just use a blanket response for everyone, it was incorrect of me to do so.

So to that end I shall amend my answer. Cos I love you too :crying: :wub:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I repped out with 4 plates on my first proper attempt I believe, I remember the first ever time I tried to deadlift I used 100kg and ended up giving up at 20 reps, I had some more in the tank but I was gassing out and I knew I was wasting my time. I think my lanky frame creates good leverage on them, whereas my bench has always been embarrassing :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

After first couple of attempts...form was horrible though


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

About 5 seconds from start to Finish


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Question should of been

"how long did it take you and at what body weight "


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Stephen9069 said:


> Terrible lol just completed my first week back in the gym after about 10 weeks out, but since christmas iv dropped 3 stone i went from 22 stone to 19 then after a week of training iv gone up to about 19.3


What are you trying to get down to Stephen?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I disagree with @Verno here (sorry V mate xD)
> 
> Deadlift is not a one fit for all, eg toes forward, ass down. Absolutely not. Giving advice like that is a sure way to make someones deadlift get worse, and be stuck in limbo.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate helps a lot il try it Thursday and get back to you.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Question should of been
> 
> "how long did it take you and at what body weight "


This. Lifting 180kg is very different for a 65kg person vs. a 90kg person.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Cant say really, but going from 180lg - 220kg was easy as f**k, I would literally PR every week, probably took me like 2 or 3 months to do that.

I've always been extremely on and off with gym, several months though to reach 180kg though


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

About a year @ 100kg bodyweight, then probably 18 months to hit 225kg @ 110kg b.w nothing to set the world on fire, im a tall oddly proportioned man so the deadlift is never gonna be brilliant....mind you my squats not great either.... and my bench....I'll leave it at that :whistling:


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> About a year @ 100kg bodyweight, then probably 18 months to hit 225kg @ 110kg b.w nothing to set the world on fire, im a tall oddly proportioned man so the deadlift is never gonna be brilliant....mind you my squats not great either.... and my bench....I'll leave it at that :whistling:


sounds like your well suited to powerlifting haha


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Took me about 6 months of deadlifting before i could lift 4 plates

At 70 odd kg

Two on each side, yes?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

> Just wondering. I can do 130kg for 7 reps now, after a couple of weeks of doing deads again so I'm hoping it will take a few months to get onto 4 plates, if only for one rep.


Erm first time I deadlifted.... haha

I think you need to clarify you mean 4 plates on each side! so 8 plates. (180kg inc bar) to be fair I was repping 140kg on my first 2 proper dead lift sessions so 180 would have been very doable for one or two. I fluctuate between 82 and 87kg bodyweight.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> Took me about 6 months of deadlifting before i could lift 4 plates
> 
> At 70 odd kg
> 
> Two on each side, yes?


No mate, 4 plates a side so 180kg total including bar.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

These threads always surprise me, everyone is throwing about 180kg+ from the off but rarely do you see people actually doing it in the gym.

I'd say it took me about 6 months to get to 180kg, id have been a not very lean 85kg.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> No mate, 4 plates a side so 180kg total including bar.


yeah i know mate I'm being a colossal c**t


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Info Junkie said:


> sounds like your well suited to powerlifting haha


yup, i make an average powerifter at best..... but i love it, so whaddya do?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Smitch said:


> These threads always surprise me, everyone is throwing about 180kg+ from the off but rarely do you see people actually doing it in the gym.
> 
> I'd say it took me about 6 months to get to 180kg, id have been a not very lean 85kg.


They don't mention if they have been training before. If they had been doing heavy squats for a couple of years then that strength would transfer to deads.

I did deads for the first time this year and got couple of reps with 180kg and could have done a couple more but didn't want to risk my back. I have done them in the past but stopped as I was having back problems so have been researching the lift and found a good video about flexing the hamstrings before I start the lift so I'm going to give them another go. I have been doing heavy squats so this is why I could go so heavy with the deads.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

About 3 months @86kg and my bodyweight in tren


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> They don't mention if they have been training before. If they had been doing heavy squats for a couple of years then that strength would transfer to deads.
> 
> I did deads for the first time this year and got couple of reps with 180kg and could have done a couple more but didn't want to risk my back. I have done them in the past but stopped as I was having back problems so have been researching the lift and found a good video about flexing the hamstrings before I start the lift so I'm going to give them another go. I have been doing heavy squats so this is why I could go so heavy with the deads.


Whereas most people are just lairs. :lol:

With regards to warming up the hams I always like to do a few sets of good mornings, not an exercise you see in gyms much but a very useful one all the same.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I did it in about a year, going from throwing my back out deadlifting 60kg, to lifting 190kg -- I weighed just over 70kg when I first lifted 4 plates.


----------

